# Ding Darn FLEAS!!



## jacks'thunder (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm just kinda curious because we seem to have a huge flea outbreak in our county and a few surrounding us. What have you used, store bought products or home made remedies, that really work? I always tell my customers that no matter what they choose they need to be faithfull and consistent to get those beggers to go away!

So what have you used that works?


----------



## Sonya (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Leya, hope all has been well with you. I miss talking with you. I've always used frontline plus. I know some don't like it because it is a chemical but I've used it for years and never had fleas/ticks in my house or on my dogs, and I've never had an animal have an adverse reaction. I also always used it on my outside cats and it worked. Downside, is the chemical and the cost, it's not cheap if you have alot of animals to put it on. It works for 60 days, but only 30 days for ticks, so I do use it religiously every 30 days.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 28, 2010)

I will be very interested to read replies to this! I have always used Frontline, but the last two years it has not seemed to work as well. I apply it every 30 days and about two weeks after I apply, they start scratching again!

I'm not finding fleas in the house, so I thought it was still working, just maybe the fleas were overwhelming. So we treated the yard even though I hate putting chemicals on the lawn - we thought maybe that would help. So far it hasn't.

I was out of Frontline, so I decided to switch and order Advantage for this month and see if it helps. It should be coming any day and I am anxious to see if it works. Poor dogs!

Barbara


----------



## jacks'thunder (Aug 28, 2010)

HI Sonya!!!! I miss you too!!! Now that was my next question.... Do you use Frontline plus? (I use it also here) If so have you heard about *not* using one from Australia( does not work as well?) and only using the one from France??? My vet just mentioned this to me because a pet store in the town over is selling the Australia one for SUPER cheep and I was wondering how she was getting away with it.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2010)

Another thumbs up here for Frontline Plus


----------



## Sonya (Aug 28, 2010)

> Do you use Frontline plus? (I use it also here) If so have you heard about not using one from Australia( does not work as well?) and only using the one from France??? My vet just mentioned this to me because a pet store in the town over is selling the Australia one for SUPER cheep and I was wondering how she was getting away with it.


Had not heard about the Australia/France thing, I will be sure and ask my vet.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 28, 2010)

A few years ago my cat had a reaction to Frontline that scared the bee-geebers out of me. Since then we quit using chemicals such as that on him and our dogs. I am thankful to have a Hollistic vet closeby, who is also a horsewoman, animal chiropractor and does accupuncture. I get a parasite dust from her office from Buck Mountain. It's easy to use and I sometimes apply it weekly, especially in the warm months. It gives me piece of mind knowing I'm not using chemicals on my babies. Here's the link in case anyone is interested in knowing more about it. (I've used it now for over a year and like the results).

http://www.buckmountainbotanicals.net/treatments/parasitedust.html


----------



## sfmini (Aug 28, 2010)

We use Comfortis, what a miracle this stuff is. Have to get it from the vet, but the dogs take it like a treat and the fleas literally start falling off dead within 20 minutes. I was skeptical until I saw if for myself. Amazing. Only problem is I don't think they have a version for cats, but that isn't a problem here as we have no house cats, just dogs.


----------



## Charley (Aug 28, 2010)

We use Comfortis. One pill a month and we haven't had any problems with fleas since we started using them. I too, only have a dog.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 28, 2010)

Does the Comfortis pill work for ticks as well? I am very happy with the frontline but I don't like the greasy back it leaves for a couple days...plus my dogs swim alot and I always have to wait 2 days prior/after application to let them swim.


----------



## Charley (Aug 28, 2010)

From what I understand, Comfortis does not work for ticks.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 28, 2010)

Darn! I would try the pill if it worked for ticks too...we have alot of ticks where we are at so I definitely need tick prevention for my dogs. I guess don't fix what isn't broke...the frontline is working so I guess I'll stick with it.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 29, 2010)

Frontline plus here. No ticks , no fleas... love it. Do not always follow the once a month rule either unless we are having a bad season. It works. We live on a farm and have a big old farm house. flea treatment of this house would be a nightmare.


----------



## Katiean (Aug 29, 2010)

We seem to be very lucky here. We do not use anything and we do not have fleas. Sorry, Can't help!


----------



## Becky (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd sure like to find something that works! NONE of the topical treatments work here. The fleas are obviously resistent to them. As far as treating my yard, it's virtually impossible to treat a 1/2 acre yard. I've almost decided small pets are just not worth it.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Aug 30, 2010)

The best thing I have found for fleas yet is diamataceous earth. Loads of info if you google it but I like this site personally http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/defaq.html

It is not an overnight fix but it does work and doesn't need to be reapplied that often. I had our problem under control in less than a week in two seperate incidentsincluding cats and dogs. I've used it to control internal pests as well and it also works to get rid of many other insects. You can even use it to treat your grain bins if you have insect problems. Look it up, I think you'll see good results if you give it an honest try.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2010)

I've used Revolution and Advantage on my dogs and cat. Revolution did nothing, but the Advantage has worked very well so that's what they're on right now.

I haven't read any of the previous replies to your question, so maybe someone already mentioned this, but I read on here some time ago that green Palmolive dish soap is supposed to kill the fleas that are on the animal right now. I haven't tried it, though, so I can't speak from experience. You'd probably have to keep bathing them in it to deal with the new fleas as they develop.


----------



## sfmini (Aug 31, 2010)

Judy is correct, the green Palmolive does kill fleas and does it instantly. Only the green works.

Not sure why, but this was a great help to bathe the animals that had some kind of topical flea stuff on and we didn't want to make them sick, just kill fleas.

Reminds me, need to call my vet and pick up some Comfortis today.


----------



## anoki (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been using Revolution this year. In the past I have used Advantage Multi, but I now have a dog who reacts to the Advantage Multi, so I just don't buy it for fear that it will get put on him by accident.....

I would also like to caution those that use the topicals....specifically Advantage (I'm not sure on the others). PLEASE read the literature enclosed in the boxes carefully. There have been several cases of dogs being treated with Advantage, then put in crates with plastic tray bottoms. The chemical in the Advantage has a reaction with the plastic tray and dogs have been stuck to the trays. The company knows about this, and apparently it says in the literature NOT to do this, but many vets are unaware of the problem, so it is not passed on to the animal owners who NEED to know about it.

~kathryn


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 31, 2010)

Update on my response:

After having used Frontline for years and being frustrated with it the past two years, I switched to Advantage. We just applied it Sunday night and it has worked fabulously. Our dogs aren't crated so we don't have to worry about the plastic bottoms. But that's pretty scary!

My dogs are so happy now and so are we!





Barbara


----------



## Marty (Aug 31, 2010)

Comfortis! It cost me only $15 a month for a large dog pill. Not one flea and no ticks at all for the first time EVER!


----------



## Boss Mare (Aug 31, 2010)

*knock on wood*

I've never seen a flea on my dogs, except years and years ago. Our Golden was allergic to fleas and even a few bites sent him into a hot spot mess..

I used to use Frontline (Plus), but for over two years now I used Advantix, Advantage and Frontline (Plus) in rotation / depending on the time of the year. I've heard MANY stories about Frontline not working, it was recommended to me by several vets to rotate. I am a professional pet groomer and this is what I recommend most of the time. Also, keep your pet dewormed.

They key is to use it as directed and make sure it is coming in contact with the skin.

Make sure if you have fleas that your home AND yard is treated. Also treat your vehicles if your pet goes for rides.. Educate your neighbors too and make sure they are using a flea preventative.

For investations I recommend Capstar.

Revolution is excellent, but it's hard to find it in stock when I need it without ordering online.


----------



## walkermini (Sep 1, 2010)

We have had a flea problem off and on until recently-we started rotating between a frontline product, an advantix product, and liquid Ivermectin for skin ( we have dog breeds that are okay with ivermectin) and also use Nylar in our home. Using these have really helped control the flea problem.


----------

